# Panel blinds



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if you can buy panel blinds just 2 panels wide. The average panel is about 19 to 20 inches wide and about 88 inches long. I put them on a closet opening upstairs instead of doors and they have worked fine for 10 years. There are 4 panels on that one and it's 80 inches wide. 

I want to put them on another closet opening but this one currently has a regular door on it and the opening is only 34 inches wide. 2 panels would work great but I don't know if they make the tracks for only 2 panels wide. 

I thought about a barn door but the panel blinds will be in keeping with the other bedroom and I wanted them to be the same as they are Jack and Jill bedrooms with a bathroom in the middle. 

From what I've seen on the internet they don't give me the option for anything narrower than the 4 panels and 70 inches wide. I haven't called any companies as yet cause I didn't want to get a hard sell on the phone before checking here first. 

Anyone have any experience with panel blinds?


----------



## czizzi (May 28, 2018)

I think you mean bi-fold doors and they come in set widths. However, the hinged door you are replacing will need to come out, the rough opening will then become a finished opening which will change your target dimensions completely. You need to pull the casing around the sides of the door and give us a measurement of the rough frame opening. We can then guess which bi-fold door will work for you.


----------



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

czizzi said:


> I think you mean bi-fold doors and they come in set widths. However, the hinged door you are replacing will need to come out, the rough opening will then become a finished opening which will change your target dimensions completely. You need to pull the casing around the sides of the door and give us a measurement of the rough frame opening. We can then guess which bi-fold door will work for you.


Thank you for your reply cizzi but I do mean panel blinds. The closet has a regular hinged door on it right now and I want to put a 2 panel sliding blind on the opening. Most people put these panel blinds on windows or sliding door openings but I put a 4 panel blind mounted on the outside of the closet cause I didn't want doors. 

The opening to the closet with be drywalled with rounded corners and the panels blinds mount on the outside of the opening with a valance on the top to hide the tracks. 

I know what bifold doors are. I have them downstairs in another area. 

See photo below.


----------



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

The above photo shows the 4 panel blinds I have in one bedroom but the bedroom I want to put the 2 panel blinds in has just a regular hinged old wooden door on it right now so it's a much smaller opening and closet than the one pictured above. I only need 2 panels to cover that closet area. I don't know if manufacturers make these in just 2 panels. I was looking for possible company names or if anyone knows of a company who makes these in custom sizes.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.wayfair.ca/window-treatments/pdp/symple-stuff-room-darkening-vertical-blind-vkk1110.html


----------



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> https://www.wayfair.ca/window-treatments/pdp/symple-stuff-room-darkening-vertical-blind-vkk1110.html


Of course. I didn't even think of Wayfair. Wayfair! YOu've got just what I need. :vs_laugh:

I'll try there. Thanks.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Wayfair is a great place to check for stuff like blinds, etc.

In case they don't have what you are looking for, Ikea sells individual panel blinds in various sizes. You buy the track separately. Maybe they have something you can use.

For the blinds:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/10702/

For the track:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80299157/
"Makes sure your panel curtains hang smooth and straight – easy to mount and can be used to connect several panel curtains together. VIDGA curtain rail system gives you more flexibility and less complexity."


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You might also try searching for interior shutter panel as it seems one persons panel is another persons shutter.


Off the top of my head this is the only company that I recall that will sell custom sizes direct to the consumer. http://pinecrestshutters.com/index.html


----------



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

cat's_pajamas said:


> Wayfair is a great place to check for stuff like blinds, etc.
> 
> In case they don't have what you are looking for, Ikea sells individual panel blinds in various sizes. You buy the track separately. Maybe they have something you can use.
> 
> ...



Thanks Cats, this looks like something I can buy to custom fit.


----------



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> You might also try searching for interior shutter panel as it seems one persons panel is another persons shutter.
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head this is the only company that I recall that will sell custom sizes direct to the consumer. http://pinecrestshutters.com/index.html


Thank you Colbyt, Thank you for that link. I will be putting shutters in another room. That link will be useful for me for my shutters but panel blinds are as in the photo I posted here in this thread. They are different to shutters.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

OutbackAnnie said:


> Thank you Colbyt, Thank you for that link. I will be putting shutters in another room. That link will be useful for me for my shutters but panel blinds are as in the photo I posted here in this thread. They are different to shutters.





Their shutters are more like shutter kits with all assembly required. The are not prehung and do not have adjustable hanging strips. So, be sure you know what you are buying.


----------

